# New addition to the Family



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Here she is, our newest hunting buddy and possible future FC/AFC(one can wish). This is Topshelf's All in with NO Regrets(Gretta). She is out of FC AFC CROW RIVERS COUGAR'S MAD MAX(Max) and TOPSHELFS HIGH ROLLER SH(Vegas). Vegas is out of a winning couple(LEAN MAC X STARLAB MADD DASH KATE QAA) and is a full sibling to Viking. Here are a few pics and videos of some early work being done. She is going to be a handful. Thanks to Matt and Kathy at TOPSHELF RETRIEVERS & KENNELS in Milaca, MN. Give them a look if you are in the market for a great Lab pup.
http://topshelfretrievers.homestead.com/

Enjoy,


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

She looks great Burt, Have fun...


----------



## Labs4me (Mar 14, 2008)

The pup looks great. the wife seen it and asked when we can get a new puppy.


----------

